# Anyone know a good garage in Southampton



## danjackson999 (Aug 15, 2010)

Looking to get my car checked by a vag specialist.

Have changed so many parts on my car for a steering problem and havent got anywhere.

Thanks in advance everyone


----------



## mattshields2004 (Oct 24, 2008)

If your willing to go to Bournemouth, theres a VAG Specialist I use, APD.

I couldnt recomend them enough. They have done most of the stuff on my car and have always been spot on!

APD VAG
Wareham Road
Dorset
BH16 6JW
01202 621761


----------



## Jezzie (May 24, 2020)

Seems APD are no more
https://www.thegazette.co.uk/notice/L-60028-1510703/


----------

